

Come Build a Company in a Weekend in Baltimore (Apr 15 - 17) - mibrenner
http://baltimore.startupweekend.org

======
travisjohnson
I just heard about the event and wouldn't miss it for anything! I have a great
idea that has a lot of potential for world wide mass attention. I am looking
forward to pitching my idea and meeting a lot of great, like-minded people.

------
davidtroy
This is going to be a great event. I believe there are about 100 folks
registered so far. Please inform developers outside of the traditional startup
scene about this so we can ensure a great influx of new blood into the
community.

------
bmelton
I'm participating in my first StartupWeekend at this event, and am looking
forward to it.

I know that Mike Brenner and company have been doing a TON to make sure that
we have a great space, good accommodations, and zero friction (that can be
prevented).

------
susanawilson
i'll be there :D

